# نسخة كاملة من الجزء الاول لكتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا



## saidnaggar (4 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء 
أقدم اليوم لكم نسخة كاملة من الجزء الاول من كتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا والخاص بالجدولة الزمنية للأنشطة (تم أصدار الكتاب من قبل بنسخة البريمافيرا Ver 1 سنة 1996) على الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/78868283/9c2395f5/Said_Book_Part_1.html
و أسال الأخوة الزملاء بالدعاء لى بظهر الغيب
أخوكم مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (4 يناير 2009)

اشكرك يا باشمهندس سعيد على المجهود الرائع وبالفعل هذا الكتاب يعتبر مرجع لكل مستخدمى البرنامج
ونرجو منك استكمال الجزء الثانى
ونرجو ايضا ان يكون على شكل فصول بالمرفقات كما حدث فى الجزء الاول
وذلك للتسهيل على جميع الاخوة
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## mustafa 2008 (5 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشافاكم وعافاكم


----------



## habeeba (5 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## مصطفى ريان (5 يناير 2009)

افدتنا كثيرا اخى ابو الكرم
_http://www.carsnology.blogspot.com_


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (5 يناير 2009)

ياباشمهندس سعيد كلما قرات فى هذا الكتاب الرائع 
ازداد استمتاعا باسلوب الشرح الرائع والبسيط فى نفس الوقت
بالاضافة الى كم المعلومات الكبير الذى لم اجدة فى اى كتاب اخر لشرح هذا البرنامج
جزاكم اللة عنا خير لجزاء
ولا تنسانا بالجزء الثانى


----------



## anwerbasha (5 يناير 2009)

أستاذنا العزيز
شكرا لك 
اللللللللللللف شكر


----------



## العالم الاكبر (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم من ليبيا ارض العطاء احييك اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 يناير 2009)

*ألف شكر يابشمهندس*​


----------



## eng_houssam (6 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم ونحن بانتظار الأجزاء الأخرى


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (7 يناير 2009)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (7 يناير 2009)

تحياتى لك يا باشمهندس سعيد
لا تتأخر علينا بالجزء الثانى
لانى مسافر قريبا
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس طموح (10 يناير 2009)

الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك اخوي سعيد


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا للكتاب


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (12 يناير 2009)

الرجاء ارسال بقية الكتب


----------



## omda4wady (16 يناير 2009)

برجاء تثبيت الموضوع بالمكتبة الهندسية


----------



## omda4wady (16 يناير 2009)

المهندس / سعيد النجار 
كنت من المتابعين لكتابك من ايام الكلية عام 1997 ولكنني كنت سمعت عن طرح الجزء الثالث الخاص بالتكلفة 
ولكنه غير متوفر الان 
فهل يمكن الحصول عليه من مكتب الدكتور السمادوني 

م عماد حامد


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (17 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد كرم (20 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لكم على الكتاب القيم *


----------



## مرادعبدالله (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالنصر (9 مايو 2009)

أخي العزيز أنا من الطامحين لتعلم البريمافيرا و أتمنى من الله أن أتعلمه على يديك من خلال كتابك القيم هذا


----------



## SAIFASAD (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## odwan (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك ونفع بك وأسأل الله العظيم أن يزيد من علمك وأن يجعلها من الباقيات الصالحات
وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعاً لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## mgh2syria (10 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
شكرا جزيلا لكم و لإدارة الموقع لما فيه فائدة للأمة العربية جمعاء
شكرا


----------



## هديل كريم (11 يونيو 2009)

الشكر لك على هذا العطاء والله لقد سعدت بالتعرف على هذا المنتدى الرائع واهله الطيبيين
اللهم اوسع عليك وعليهم من حيث لاتحتسبون وارزقهم من الطيبات عاجلها واجلها 
بارك الله بك


----------



## eqramy (13 يونيو 2009)

مشششششششششششكوررررررررر يا غالي


----------



## managment (1 يناير 2010)

*احسن الله اليك*


----------



## aidsami (6 أغسطس 2012)

سلام

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## آغاميلاد (7 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الزهيرى (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## marwan alsagr (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم .... 
اخواني الاعزاء ... الرابط مابيتنزل معي .. ممكن اعادته ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marwan alsagr (10 مارس 2013)

الاخ الفاضل .... الكتاب لايمكن تحميله عندي .... الرجاء المساعدة ....


----------

